# New Problems With New Outback



## Ollieharleyguy (Feb 7, 2017)

We took our 2017 324CG to the beach a week ago (3rd camping trip with it). I started the set up process, and one of the rear stabilizers failed to come down. About two days later, the water heater stopped working on gas. The ignitor would not work. The gas valve comes on, but no ignition until it faults out. Another day later, the exhaust fan over the stove quit. What the crap? I'm not sure about the stabilizer, but I think the others are easy fixes.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Sounds normal for a new trailer unfortunately. Took us a full season to get the bugs out of ours. Was at the dealer more than it was out enjoying it


----------



## BIGMatt (Jan 19, 2015)

The range hood fan doesnt vent to outside. It just recirculates the air and causes the thermo-fuse on fan motor to trip/melt. I had the same issue on mine. I bypassed the fuse so the fan would work again, but it's still just recirculates the air within the hood.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

When we take the first trip of the year, our water heater always faults out. It is because it is trying to get gas in the line all the way from the bottles at the front of the trailer to the water heater at the back of the trailer. After it faults out, I just turn the control panel switch off then back on and it always starts up.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your problems. After changing tanks, i usually light the gas stove inside to get some of the air out.

We have an older outback and we started having problems with our heater. At first, I thought it might have been a spider web clogging the tube, but, it wasn't. I then disconnected the electrical connections, sprayed them with some CRC, and cleaned them with a wire brush. This did the trick and it has worked like a charm.

I understand your Outback is new;however, I just wanted to share what worked for me.

Best of luck with your new Outback, we are possibly getting another one - 328RL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ollieharleyguy (Feb 7, 2017)

It has been a little while, but I thought I would update the problems. The rear jack was simply a loose wire. The thermal fuse link was blowed out in the exhaust fan. The water heater control board was fried. Should have been covered under warranty. I talked to Keystone and followed all of their instructions properly and they just left me hanging. They never did respond when it was time to replace the board. Ok I let that go. 
In April, we took the camper on a spring break trip. It rained for a day while we were there. When it was time to reconnect to the truck and leave, the side access touch screen was dead! I noticed the clear caulk was not installed properly around the door, and the water entered and destroyed my touch screen board. I had to raise all jacks with a drill. I took lots of photos and contacted my dealer. They said no problem that warranty would take care of it. I have emailed pics and had several conversations and still don't have a replacement. I have waited for a month now. I am loosing all confidence in Keystone.


----------

